# articolo determinativo e partitivo



## nicaldo

Ciao a tutti,

sul mio libro di grammatica ho letto che l´articolo partitivo è facoltativo (per esempio: ho mangiato del pane oppure ho mangiato pane), ma in qualche modo non riesco a capirlo completamente, dato che c´è anche l´articolo determinativo (per esempio: ieri ho mangiato il pane). Quindi adesso mi interesserebbe di sapere quale è la differenza fra questi esempi.

altri esempi: ho bevuto la birra, della birra o solo birra.
Per domani ho preparato gli involtini o degli involtini.

Vi sarei veramente grato, se mi poteste dare una spiegazione a questo riguardo.

Grazie


----------



## underhouse

Come dice il tuo libro
"ho mangiato pane ieri sera a cena" o
"ho mangiato del pane ieri sera a cena" 
sono equivalenti.

Invece si usa l'articolo determinativo davanti a un nome per *identificare* una persona o una cosa *conosciute* da entrambi gli interlocutori.
Tornando al tuo esempio, se dicessi
"ieri sera ho mangiato il pane"
tu sai di che pane io sto parlando.
Per farti capire meglio ti faccio degli altri esempi simili al precedente:
"ieri sera ho mangiato il pane che mi ha dato tua mamma"
"ieri sera ho mangiato il pane che abbiamo rubato al panettiere"


----------



## tritri21

Sto usando un libro di italiano per stranieri per insegnare l'italiano a un mio amico ma ho un grosso dubbio sull'articolo partitivo usato in funzione di plurale dell'articolo indeterminativo.

Per essere chiari nel libro da esempi come:
1) Ci sono treni per milano? 
2) Ci sono dolci?
3) Ci sono cucchiaini?
4) Ci sono farmacie?
5) Ci sono spaghetti? 

Il primo e il quarto esempio mi suonano benissimo così senza articolo ma credo che dire Ci sono dei treni per milano? o Ci sono delle farmacie (qui vicino)? non sarebbe assolutamente sbagliato. Gli  altri tre invece mi suonano un pochino forzati. Personalmente io direi "Ci sono dei dolci?" o "Ci sono dei cucchiaini/degli spaghetti?". Voi che ne pensate? Quale è più naturale?
E soprattutto, avete idea se esista una regola grammaticale che spieghi quando l'articolo partitivo sia strettamente necessario e quando no?


----------



## Nino83

Ciao tritri21 e benvenuto sul forum. 

Innanzitutto ciò di cui stai parlando è l'articolo *in*determinativo plurale, che si usa con i sostantivi numerabili (mentre l'articolo partitivo è solo singolare e si usa con i sostantivi non numerabili). 

Mangio una mela/delle mele ("mela" è numerabile, quindi "delle" è un articolo indeterminato plurale) 
Bevo del latte/ - ("latte" è non numerabile, non si può dire "bevo un latte", quindi "del" è un articolo partitivo) 

Detto questo, l'articolo *in*determinativo plurale si omette, spesso, quando si parla in generale. 
Esempio: "Giovanni non mangia mele/banane" (lo stesso vale con il partitivo, esempio: "Giovanni non beve latte/tè"). 

Mentre, quando si parla di un'azione specifica, il più delle volte si utilizza l'articolo indeterminativo. 
Esempio: "sto mangiando delle mele/banane". 

Per il partitivo, si utilizza un sostantivo che funge da quantificatore, oppure "un po' di". 
Esempio: "sto bevendo una tazza (un po') di latte/tè".


----------



## tritri21

Chiarissimo, grazie mille!
Quindi se ho capito  bene stavo fraintendendo tutto e la forma estesa di "Ci sono treni per Milano?" sarebbe "Ci sono i treni per Milano"


----------



## Nino83

tritri21 said:


> "Ci sono treni per Milano?" sarebbe "Ci sono i treni per Milano"



Equivale a "Ci sono *dei* treni per milano" (articolo *in*determinativo). 

Errore mio di battitura.


----------



## Kotis

Al plurale all'articolo indeterminativo può corrispondere benissimo sia la forma senza articolo, sia il partitivo: 
Ci sono treni per Milano? Abbiamo spaghetti in casa? Ci sono farmacie nei dintorni?
Ci sono dei treni per Milano? Abbiamo degli spaghetti? Ci sono delle farmacie? Il partitivo ha la sfumatura "qualche", "alcuni", "un po' di".


----------



## Pat (√2)

tritri21 said:


> Il primo e il quarto esempio mi suonano benissimo così senza articolo ma credo che dire Ci sono dei treni per milano? o Ci sono delle farmacie (qui vicino)? non sarebbe assolutamente sbagliato. Gli  altri tre invece mi suonano un pochino forzati. Personalmente io direi "Ci sono dei dolci?" o "Ci sono dei cucchiaini/degli spaghetti?". Voi che ne pensate? Quale è più naturale?
> E soprattutto, avete idea se esista una regola grammaticale che spieghi quando l'articolo partitivo sia strettamente necessario e quando no?


Ciao  Non sono forzati, ma è vero che si tende, soprattutto nel parlato, a usare il partitivo. Non so se esiste la regola che t'interessa, però effettivamente ci sono (dei) casi in cui l'omissione del partitivo suonerebbe stranissima. Quindi, come regola pratica per chi sta imparando la lingua, suggerisco di cominciare omettendo il partitivo solo quando è sgrammaticato o brutto, cioè in associazione con le preposizioni_, _soprattutto _di, da _e _in._

*@Nino* Certo che esiste il plurale dell'articolo partitivo


----------



## Nino83

Pat (√2) said:


> *@Nino* Certo che esiste il plurale dell'articolo partitivo



Ciao Pat. Potresti farmi un esempio di partitivo plurale (che non sia "un po' di mele/alcune mele", in quanto essendo sostantivi numerabili non possono essere preceduti dall'articolo partitivo, al singolare, da cui "mangio una mela" e non "mangio della mela").


----------



## Pat (√2)

Nino83 said:


> Potresti farmi un esempio di partitivo plurale (che non sia "un po' di mele/alcune mele", in quanto essendo sostantivi numerabili non possono essere preceduti dall'articolo partitivo, al singolare, da cui "mangio una mela" e non "mangio della mela").



Ho mangiato *delle* mele.
Ho mangiato *dei *carciofi.
Ho mangiato *degli *ananas (e adesso mi sento un po' piena ).

Questi sono plurali dell'articolo partitivo.


----------



## Nino83

Pat (√2) said:


> Ho mangiato *delle* mele.
> Ho mangiato *dei *carciofi.
> Ho mangiato *degli *ananas (e adesso mi sento un po' piena ).
> 
> Questi sono plurali dell'articolo partitivo.



Eh, no, questi sono plurali dell'articolo indeterminativo.  



> A rigore, il vero articolo partitivo è quello al singolare (del, dello, della) che, unendosi a nomi di massa singolari (➔ massa, nomi di), ha la funzione di indicare il prelievo di una parte, una quantità non ben precisata (vorresti bere dell’orzo?, prendi del burro, fare del bene). Il plurale, invece, più che avere propriamente la funzione di partitivo, è una sorta di plurale dell’articolo indeterminativo, non avendo quest’ultimo una sua forma specifica. Questa differenza può essere notata facilmente: mentre il partitivo singolare può essere sostituito dall’espressione una parte di ma non dall’indefinito qualche, la forma plurale può essere sostituita dall’indefinito alcuni, alcune ma non da una parte di



http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/partitivo_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


----------



## Pat (√2)

Concordo con Madama Treccani  Il _plurale_ dell'articolo partitivo non ha una funzione propriamente partitiva, ma funziona come sorta di plurale dell'articolo indeterminativo, che _non_ ha una sua forma.
Altri sostituti dell'articolo indeterminativo plurale (che non c'è) sono l'indefinito _alcuni/e_ e... il nulla, cioè il sostantivo secco. Ciò non significa che _alcuni/e_ e il nulla sono "articoli indeterminativi plurali".


----------



## Nino83

Pat (√2) said:


> CCiò non significa che _alcuni/e_ e il nulla sono "articoli indeterminativi plurali".



Quando ho parlato di articolo indeterminativo plurale mi sono riferito a alle preposizioni articolate "del/della/degli/delle", presenti nel post di apertura. 
La cosa che mi sembra strana è quella di chiamare "articolo partitivo" qualcosa che non ha quella funzione.


----------



## Necsus

Nino83 said:


> Innanzitutto ciò di cui stai parlando è l'articolo *in*determinativo plurale, che si usa con i sostantivi numerabili (mentre l'articolo partitivo è solo singolare e si usa con i sostantivi non numerabili).
> Mangio una mela/delle mele ("mela" è numerabile, quindi "delle" è un articolo indeterminato plurale)
> Bevo del latte/ - ("latte" è non numerabile, non si può dire "bevo un latte", quindi "del" è un articolo partitivo)





Pat (√2) said:


> *@Nino* Certo che esiste il plurale dell'articolo partitivo


Non posso esimermi dal concordare con Pat. Quello che io (e non solo) ho sempre saputo è che è l'articolo *indeterminativo un, uno, una* a essere privo di plurale (a parte l'uso di _uno _e _una _come pronomi correlativi: _gli uni/le une_ e _gli altri/le altre_). Come plurale si fa per lo più ricorso al partitivo, appunto. Altrimenti, rispondendo in parte con questo anche alla domanda fatta a inizio discussione "un'altra possibilità di rendere al plurale l'articolo indeterminativo", come detto in Serianni [IV,62], "è quella della pura e semplice soppressione: «ci sono _alberi _scapigliati ed _alberi _raccolti come mani che pregano» (Sbarbaro)". Oppure, quando possibile, si usa l'indefinito _alcuni_.
Invece l'articolo *partitivo del, dello, della*, che ha il suo bel plurale *dei, degli, delle*, si usa, com'è ovvio, quasi esclusivamente con sostantivi che esprimono un concetto collettivo, non con quelli che indicano un singolo oggetto o un concetto indivisibile. E, sempre da Serianni, "è molto raro con gli astratti; abitualmente non si direbbe «ho della paura», «ho della fame». [...] Invece è abbastanza comune con gli aggettivi sostantivati: «c'è del marcio in Danimarca» (Shakespeare).


----------



## Nino83

Beh, si chiama partitivo qualcosa che non indica una parte di un bene non numerabile (cosa che invece avviene al singolare). 
Contenti i (o meglio, alcuni) grammatici, contenti tutti.


----------



## Necsus

Nino83 said:


> Beh, si chiama partitivo qualcosa che non indica una parte di un bene non numerabile (cosa che invece avviene al singolare).


Perdonami, Nino, ma ammetto che, senz'altro per mie lacune, ho delle difficoltà a capire cosa vuoi dire. Confido che a chi chiede spiegazioni nel forum (stranieri compresi) risulti tutto più chiaro.


----------



## Nino83

Necsus said:


> Perdonami, Nino, ma ammetto che, senz'altro per mie lacune, ho delle difficoltà a capire cosa vuoi dire.



Mi riferisco a ciò che ho riportato dal sito della Treccani: "A rigore,* il vero articolo partitivo* è quello al *singolare* (del, dello, della) che, unendosi a nomi di massa singolari (➔ massa, nomi di), ha la *funzione* di indicare il prelievo *di una parte*, una quantità non ben precisata (vorresti bere dell’orzo?, prendi del burro, fare del bene). Il plurale, invece, più che avere propriamente la funzione di partitivo, è una sorta di plurale dell’articolo indeterminativo, non avendo quest’ultimo una sua forma specifica." 

Insomma, le preposizioni "del/della/degli/delle" si usano con i sostantivi *numerabili* al plurale, quindi svolgono la funzione di articolo indeterminativo plurale ma, chissà perché, si continua a chiamarle "articolo partitivo" (quando partitivo non è). 

"Marco beve *del* latte" (e non "Marco beve *un* latte") > nome di massa > partitivo 
"Marco mangia *una* mela" (e non "Marco mangia *della* mela") > nome numerabile > articolo indeterminativo > "Marco mangia *delle* mele" 

Non so se adesso ti è più chiara la questione.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ragazzi, mi sa che avete ragione tutti, e mi sa che il problema, ovvero la mutua incomprensione,  risieda nella terminologia.
Su Wikipedia trovo questo estratto che credo riassuma a grandi linee il discorso.

L'articolo partitivo si forma, analogamente ad una preposizione articolata, con la preposizione _di _accompagnata dalle varie forme dell'articolo determinativo, che variano a seconda del genere,del numero e del suono che le segue (per le varie forme, vedi voce sull'articolo determinativo):
Si distingue in genere tra uso al singolare (molto meno frequente) e al plurale (più comune).
Il partitivo singolare indica una quantità non precisata di un elemento considerato non numerabile:


 _Vorrei *del* vino    fruttato_
 _I    viaggiatori presero *della* grappa a poco prezzo ed    andarono via_
Al plurale, invece, il partitivo indica una quantità indeterminata di un elemento numerabile:


 _Ho    visto *dei* bambini._
*In questo caso, viene considerato come forma plurale dell'articolo indeterminativo.*
Mentre gli articoli determinativi hanno una forma plurale, gli articoli indeterminativi non ne dispongono, quindi se si devono indicare genericamente degli oggetti al plurale, si usa *un articolo partitivo* oppure un aggettivo indefinito,come _alcuni_ o _qualche_ ("alcuni libri", "qualche libro").


S.V


----------



## Necsus

Nino83 said:


> Non so se adesso ti è più chiara la questione.


Sì, ti ringrazio. Non ci sarei potuto arrivare, perché se ora mi è più chiaro quello che volevi dire, francamente non mi è chiaro il motivo.
_Dei, degli, delle_ sono forme flesse (categoria numero) dei singolari _del, dello, della_, quindi grammaticalmente sono il plurale dei suddetti partitivi e non di altro. Se poi in questa loro forma vengono usati come plurale degli articoli indeterminativi, che ne difettano, non è che questo li può far derivare da morfemi diversi, come _un, uno, una_. La flessione è un cosiddetto 'tipo morfologico', e la morfologia studia la struttura grammaticale delle parole e ne stabilisce la classificazione e l'appartenenza a determinate categorie. Insomma, a meno che nella linguistica moderna non si possa modificare la categoria di appartenenza in base all'uso, _dei, degli delle _rimangono le forme plurali degli articoli partitivi. Non a caso la Treccani, nella citazione da te riportata, dice che il plurale "è una sorta di plurale dell’articolo indeterminativo", non che può/deve essere considerato tale dal punto di vista grammaticale.


----------



## itka

Buona sera,

Non so se sbaglio, ma in quella discussione interessante, mi viene di fare un parangone col francese. Direi che l'articolo (plurale) è chiamato "partitivo" quando, mettendo la frase al singolare, non si puo' usare l'articolo indeterminato "uno" o "una". 
Per esempio se dico "ho mangiato degli spaghetti", non posso mettere la frase al singolare e dire "ho mangiato uno spaghetto". L'articolo "degli" sarebbe partitivo. Ho mangiato una parte del piatto chiamato "spaghetti". Oppure "ho comprato delle mutande"... Mi sembra che si direbbe che "delle", qui, è un articolo partitivo. No ?


----------



## Sempervirens

itka said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> Non so se sbaglio, ma in quella discussione interessante, mi viene di fare un paragone col francese. Direi che l'articolo (plurale) è chiamato "partitivo" quando, mettendo la frase al singolare, non si può usare l'articolo indeterminato "uno" o "una".
> Per esempio se dico "ho mangiato degli spaghetti", non posso mettere la frase al singolare e dire "ho mangiato uno spaghetto". L'articolo "degli" sarebbe partitivo. Ho mangiato una parte del piatto chiamato "spaghetti". Oppure "ho comprato delle mutande"... Mi sembra che si direbbe che "delle", qui, è un articolo partitivo. No ?



Buona sera anche a te, itka! Mah, ben venga chi propone di adottare una regola o perlomeno una linea di guida. Purtroppo la lingua non è una cosa perfetta e logica come molti tendono a credere. E lo stesso ragionamento mi verrebbe di applicarlo a tutte le lingue umane.

Alla fin fine, dorrà ad alcuni arrivare alle stesse conclusioni, ma è il senso della frase, il contesto, che è determinante per aiutarci a comprendere al meglio il discorso di chi parla. Chi compone il discorso sa già quello di cui vuole parlare. E spesso chi assiste ad una situazione nel suo svolgersi non ha bisogno di sentire nessuna cronaca verbale poiché è egli stesso testimone dell'evento in corso.

Ritornando sui nostri passi. Nel linguaggio della ristorazione _Spaghetti alle vongole_ è spesso detto dai camerieri con " *Uno *spaghett*o*-vongole al tavolo 4".  Come puoi vedere non ci sono limiti alla fantasia umana. Spaghetti, indubbiamente plurale, è diventato singolare per esigenze grammaticali e pragmatiche. 

Pollo con patate arrosto ci fa intendere una porzione e non un volatile intero. *Un *pollo dunque vorrà, in trattoria o al ristorante, verosimilmente significare una porzione di pollo. 

Comunque le tue deduzioni sono incoraggianti e volte nella giusta direzione.

S.V


----------

